# LMO's in Edmonton



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if LMO's are being processed in Edmonton. I heard that they were not but my husband has just had an amazing job offer and am hoping that its just a rumour,

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WhiteRose said:


> Can anyone confirm if LMO's are being processed in Edmonton. I heard that they were not but my husband has just had an amazing job offer and am hoping that its just a rumour,
> 
> Thank you.


Why are you concerned where they are processed? If an employer has an approved LMO and is willing to hire you to a super job then your reaction should be "Thanks, I'll take it".


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Why are you concerned where they are processed? If an employer has an approved LMO and is willing to hire you to a super job then your reaction should be "Thanks, I'll take it".


I think you misunderstood me, my question was are LMO's being approved in Edmonton, he has the job offer but no LMO in place.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WhiteRose said:


> I think you misunderstood me, my question was are LMO's being approved in Edmonton, he has the job offer but no LMO in place.


The issuance of LMOs has nothing to do with the location of the applicant. The main criterion is that the employer has advertised the vacancy and been unable to find a suitable Canadian resident to fill the position.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

my husband got an lmo approved in edmonton he moved here in september and we just joined him last week! good luck!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jennianne said:


> my husband got an lmo approved in edmonton he moved here in september and we just joined him last week! good luck!!!


I do not intend to be pedantic but this is for White Rose's benefit/information.
Your husband didn't get a LMO approved. His employer did. Your husband is employed by virtue of his employer's LMO.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

im not disagreeing with that fact but companys are obtaining lmos and im sure that white rose would be glad to here that thats all


----------

